# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Стриптиз заказывали?- игровой блок для выкупа

## Львовна

_СТРИПТИЗ ЗАКАЗЫВАЛИ?_ _игровой блок для выкупа от дуэта Д.Евочки
_

_ДаЁшь СТРИП в программу свадьбы-2016!_

_… И можно сколько угодно кидаться помидорами и тапками, но этот блок действительно про СТРИПТИЗ -  ржачный, креативный и нестандартный. Без неглиже, но с легким перчиком, который так любит народ! 
«Обнаженки» не будет ТОЧНО! Но! Зато если на свадьбе что-то скоммуниздят - смело СОГЛАШАЕМСЯ на условия похитителей  и делаем ЭТО в исполнении свидетелей, ведущей и всех участников праздника._  

[img]http://*********ru/9414403.jpg[/img]

участники: сначала свидетели, а потом и весь зал

продолжительность: 20-25 минут

в комплект входит:подробный текстовый файл, музыкальное сопровождение, фрагмент видеопояснения танца

реквизит: есть! но... не сложный

стоимость: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Kley (20.04.2016), дюймовка (17.04.2016), Окрыленная (17.04.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.04.2016)

----------


## Kley

Девочки!!! Каждый раз удивляюсь вашей находчивости и выдумке!!! Реально очень классная приколюха :Ok:  получилась для выкупа!!! Со вкусом и изюминкой обыграна эта извечная стриптизная тема,которую требуют гости "под шафе".

----------

Львовна (20.04.2016), Татьянка (20.04.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки!!! Каждый раз удивляюсь вашей находчивости и выдумке!!! Реально очень классная приколюха получилась для выкупа!!! Со вкусом и изюминкой обыграна эта извечная стриптизная тема,которую требуют гости "под шафе".


 :Blush2:  старались...И если раньше я боялась этой темы, то теперь мне все по... Стриптиз? - Легко!!!! И главное, не "опускаясь" до уровня пола... Очень рада, что ты заценила "вкусняшку" :Yahoo:

----------

Kley (20.04.2016), Львовна (20.04.2016)

----------

